# Kitchen under cabinet receptacle strips



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Designers are the nasty D word, good luck with that one. With plug mold or other options, if spacing is good, a lot of people have had good luck. For disposer you could do an air switch, for over sink light you could have a lutron caseta somewhere wired but a pico anywhere you please....


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Oh welcome to the forum and congrats on business going so well for you!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

LibertyRising said:


> I have an interior designer who can’t stand receptacles on her backslashes. Previous jobs I would have GFCI in standard locations, but use TR receptacle strips mounted under the cabinets more or less in conjunction with outlets in the walls to satisfy the countertop receptacle requirements. I’m on a job now where she pretty much doesn’t want any electrical devices in the walls. Have any of you ever dealt with this? Essentially I’m going to have at least 4 GFCI Breakers feeding at least 8 or more strips and haven’t even decided what to do with the sink light and disposal switches.
> 
> Has anyone else ever dealt with this sort of thing? I’m in a different code compliance jurisdiction and not sure how common this is. I feel like I’ll be doing a lot of ‘splaining during the rough-in inspection...



The interior designers are kinda pain in arse if they dont use the common sense at all .,

anyway ., few fancy top end homes over here in my islands ( Philippines ) we used the strips below cabents and seems work pretty good as long it is not over 2 feet the top from the countertop to bottom of cabents due most appalinces are typically come with short cords ( 2 feet is typical ) 

how common it is ? kinda pretty common on top end house but myself I am not too crazy with GFCI breakers at all ., I rather have faceless GFCI device mounted in Kitchen area due the homeowner do not have to run all the way to panel to find that breaker to reset. ( look up the cost of GFCI breakers they will get ya. ) but I think they do required AFCI in your area unless it is admend to your local codes. 

We have couple guys from N.C. area so they can chime in with latest info reguarding of the state codes. 

The other thing you will have to watch out is the lighting set up. That is kinda it own game especaily with LED's


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

"The inspector won't let me"
"The inspector is my boss"

That usually slows down the designers.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I remembered another thing..have you seen the pop up boxes?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If you get on the right side of a designer, you can make money. Designers love money and they can make us money. Sometimes, though, you have to hit them with reality.

Legrand makes some things.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

99cents said:


> If you get on the right side of a designer, you can make money. Designers love money and they can make us money. Sometimes, though, you have to hit them with reality.
> 
> Legrand makes some things.


In the head....


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

99cents said:


> "The inspector won't let me"
> "The inspector is my boss"
> 
> That usually slows down the designers.


You should see what the inspectors tell the designers .,, the designers will shrudder it.

that why I always warn the designers just dont go over the inspector's head at all. unless you are looking a coconut flying back to ya with label say " Reject or Not passed "


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

This is becoming a popular request in my experience. 

Plug mold works but the standard flat style is a pain to work on upside down.

I'm going to use an angled style strip designed for this application next time. They are big enough to accept standard size devices. Search for under cabinet receptacles. 

I'll second the air gap and picos as the other poster said


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Legrand Adorne under cabinet lighting & outlet receptacle
system...or back to the back splash you go


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

lighterup said:


> Legrand Adorne under cabinet lighting & outlet receptacle
> system...or back to the back splash you go


Those are kinda ugly too...


----------



## LibertyRising (Jan 2, 2018)

99cents said:


> If you get on the right side of a designer, you can make money. Designers love money and they can make us money. Sometimes, though, you have to hit them with reality.
> 
> Legrand makes some things.


Yea, I’m in a pretty sweet spot here. Lots of 1-5k jobs, 1 20k job is finished, and now I’m doing a 30+k remodel. No bid- name my price and go to work. It’s a very nice setup, so when she makes her little designer requests, I’m doing everything I can to accommodate them.


----------



## LibertyRising (Jan 2, 2018)

Air switch for disposal is probably a given at this point.

As far as the sink light- I’m not sure what a pico is- but one of the extras that the homeowner is toying with the idea of is a large scale smart home integration. I would love to have at least a lighting control module for the kitchen lights- about 6 different switchlegs.
I find multiple gang switch boxes to be ugly. Some of our early conversations he expressed interest in the ability to have remote control of the lighting, plus whole home audio, home theater, remote locks, etc. Those conversations led me to start looking into being a control 4 dealer- which smart home integration is a market I’ve always dreamed of getting into. Hopefully this job opens some of those doors.

Pop up countertop receptacles isn’t really feasible in this case because they want more outlets than less- with the plugmolds I can have 6 or so outlets in a single strip.

Someone mentioned a faceless GFCI device as opposed to breakers- can you expand on that?


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

Pico remotes are part of the Lutron wireless line. They work with some maestros and cassetta switches. They're all around great. 

If the project is calling for whole house integration they may not work this time. Either way, look them up to keep in mind.

Blank face gfci's are just like they sound. A single gang gfci with line and load but with no outlet. Using them allows you to gfci protect the circuit from anywhere while satisfying the "shall serve no other outlets" restriction. They're also switch rated which is nice.

If your AHJ requires AFCI in kitchens, dual purpose breakers is the economical way to go. I prefer all in one protection at the breaker because gfci hunting sucks but to each their own.

Under cabinet stuff gets tricky because the line between rough and finish is a bit blurred. You either need to trust the GC to get it right during rock, cabinet and splash or pop in during phases of the project when you wouldn't normally. I usually go with the former but leave a jig and/or exact measurements for my stubs.


----------

